# Jumpmenü + frame = ????



## KidInAKagE (16. November 2001)

Mo!

Also ich hab ein Problem (wie immer)

Meine neue Seite besteht aus zwei frames, einmal einen rechten und einen linken, der linke soll zur navigation dienen, unter andrem befindet sich ein jumpmenü dort. jetzt möchte ich  das immer wenn ich einen menüpunkt anklicke, die ausgewählte page im linken frame erscheint, nur leider weiß ich beim besten willen nicht wie das gehen soll.. bidde helft mir schnöll!

Rock on,
Kid


----------



## Fre@ky D (16. November 2001)

<a href="seite.html" target="frame_name">link</a>

ist es das was du suchst?


----------



## Fey (16. November 2001)

Hi Kid...

Du kannst auch im head-Bereich der Seite mit <base target="frame_name"> den Zielframe bestimmen. Damit gilt er dann für alle Links auf der Seite.

Gruß, Fey


----------



## KidInAKagE (16. November 2001)

öhmmm... also irgenwie klappt keins von beiden


----------



## KidInAKagE (16. November 2001)

schauts euch einfach ma an!

http://www.saucypixel.de/2/index.html


----------



## Fre@ky D (16. November 2001)

Wie ich sehe hast du das <base target> eingebaut, aber die einzelnen Links der Navigation beinhalten immer noch das Attribut target="_blank" was bedeutet das die Seite in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet wird...

also:
->  <base target> einfach lassen und bei den Navi-Links das Attribut target="_blank" wegmachen...

oder

-> Bei den Links das Attribut target so aussehen lassen: target="rFrame.html"

oder

beides


----------



## Fre@ky D (16. November 2001)

sorry...hab gerade gemerkt, dass du mit der Navigation ja gar nicht die "Bilder-Links" meinst, sondern das Select-Feld.

Dann solltest du im Quelltext die Funktion "MM_jumpMenu()" so verändern:


```
function MM_jumpMenu(targ,selObj,restore){ //v3.0
  eval(targ+".rFrame.location='"+selObj.options[selObj.selectedIndex].value+"'");
  if (restore) selObj.selectedIndex=0;
}
```

dabei kommts eigentlich nur auf das ".rFrame" drauf an...

jetzt müsste alles geklärt sein - hoffe ich ;-)


----------



## KidInAKagE (17. November 2001)

höhö... wenn du mich kennen würdest dann wüßtest du jetzt ganz genau das ich mal wieder nix auf die reihe bekommen hab und es NATÜRLICH nicht bei mir geht!!!!!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (17. November 2001)

hi,

onchange="MM_jumpMenu('parent.frames[\'rightFrame\']',this,0)" 

wie wir schon im icq belabert haben, naja hier nochmal gepostet, damit - falls die frage auftaucht gleich jemand antwort findet.

also:

sprungmenü markieren
umschalttaste + f3 drücken, um verhalten zu öffnen.
dort doppelklick auf - onchange
im fenster kannst du dann unter 
"öffnen urls in"


----------

